# Virtualbox-ose install problem on 9.1 Release



## roddierod (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been trying to install virtualbox on a fresh install of FreeBSD.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD futurist 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

The build keeps failing with this error:


```
Checking for Mesa / GLU: found (inactive), OK.
Checking for Qt4: found version 4.8.2, OK.
Checking for Qt4 devtools: found version 4.8.2, OK.
Checking for Python support: 
  ** Python not found!
Check /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/configure.log for details
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to vbox@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```

Checking the config.log, it seems to be failing because it can not find libpython2.3

```
#include <cstdio>
#include <Python.h>
extern "C" int main(void)
{
  Py_Initialize();
  printf("found version %s", PY_VERSION);
#if PY_VERSION_HEX >= 0x02030000
  printf(", OK.\n");
  return 0;
#else
  printf(", expected version 2.3 or higher\n");
  return 1;
#endif
}
using the following command line:
g++ -O -Wall -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/.tmp_out /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/.tmp_src.cc -I/usr/local/include/python2.3 /usr/local/lib/libpython2.3.so
g++: /usr/local/lib/libpython2.3.so: No such file or directory
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/.tmp_src.cc:2:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/.tmp_src.cc: In function 'int main()':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/.tmp_src.cc:5: error: 'Py_Initialize' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/.tmp_src.cc:6: error: 'PY_VERSION' was not declared in this scope
** Python not found!
```

It would seem to me that it supposed to try and find any version of libpython that is 2.3 or greater but for some reason is not doing so.  I even tried using libmap.conf  to direct it to use libpython2.7 but that did not work either.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Check that is no reference of PTH in pyconfig.h
`# grep WITH_PTH /usr/local/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h`

If you have compiled with PTH enabled, then try disabling it:
`# cd /usr/ports/lang/python27 && make config && portmaster -r lang/python27`

After, install emulators/virtualbox-ose.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 2, 2013)

grep for PTH returns nothing.  Thanks though.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 2, 2013)

Check out http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6673.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!

It seem as if the config option in the python port for PTH does nothing as I built it with that on.  In the end the work around to create the links works out.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> It seem as if the config option in the python port for PTH does nothing as I built it with that on.  In the end the work around to create the links works out.



Having PTH enabled is the problem, I think.  If you find yourself copying or linking files to make a port works, it means something is wrong with your system or the port.  Please open a PR for this.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 2, 2013)

I had assumed from the other thread that one was filed, but I can not seem to find it search the PRs so I will file one.


----------

